# Surprise Unexpected Spawning



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I am sure that many of us have had spawning in tanks that have gone unnoticed ... this one that was a real shock for me. I have been keeping a small group (3) Giant Danios that I wanted to donate to one of the school tanks that I help maintain and stock. I was doing a quick water change and servicing filters on that tank and surprise, Giant Danio fry, at least one, couldn't believe it!

The fry is pretty big too, 5 mm at least, plenty big enough to eat brine shrimp nauplii.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Whenever I shut down a tank, I try to let it sit for a few weeks in case there are eggs. Quite often fry appear after a week or so. Lots of unnoticed breeding goes on in community tanks, but the babies get snapped up quickly.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. Its cool to have unexpected breeding going on in our tanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I got some of "the guy's" rainbow fry (Dwarf Neon Rainbows). They have been spawning in my FLUVAL Flora. I've been transferring Azolla and Salvinia into my 10 gallon shrimp tank..... and voila..... rainbow fry. This was completely coincidental as well .

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Just scooped out a second Giant Danio fry ... now I will be looking for more over the next few days.


----------

